# Scout runs around the house like a wild child...



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

He needs a job. You could work on "find it" games where you hide a toy or a ball with a treat then you search for it. This a very good metal excerise for your boy. Work on more obedience through out the day. Set aside 10 -15 minutes through out the day to work on sit, stay and down. You have a back yard is it big enough for you to play fetch in. Buy a chuck-it that way to can toss the ball longer distance and give him more of a work out. Teach him to sit beside you and wait to be released before going for the ball. All of this will work the mind and make him less likely to jump around so. I think he is brored and wants some different interaction.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Goldens love to please and need a job. 

A jobless Golden is a destructive Golden.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

"He continually jumps on us and runs around knocking things over"

Scout sounds like a great fun loving spatially unaware dog.  
It sounds like he still needs work on those sits, downs, and leave its. He needs to be able to do them when you ask as you are walking in from the garage or through the house with your hands full, so he doesn't run into you. 
One thing I would suggest (when your knee is okay) is to have him clipped to you with a leash while you are doing your chores around the house. At first this will be a hardship for you as right now Scout has space issues. Every space is his even if you are in it. If you take some time each day to have him connected to you as you do your daily chores he will have to watch you and become aware of where you are at. This probably means you will have to slow down your day as you have to be very aware of what he is doing while clipped to you so you don't get hurt. 
Another great tool for your tool box is to have Scout go to his place/mat/rug. This special spot usually defined by a small rug or mat is only put down when you are training and taken back up when you are not training. Once you have a dog that will go to the mat you then add in the duration of time to your training. When the dog has had enough repetition and understands the concept when you need him not to be underfoot and to stay in one place you put out his mat and he must stay there until you release him. When not in use pick up the mat. The great thing about this rug/mat is you can take it anywhere and have a safe (to him) place to just chill out. By not leaving it down all the time he will know that he only needs to chill out at special times. It is different than just having a nice bed left down in the living room.  It has a special meaning and special expectations from you.
I have also found that teaching spatial awareness with some trick training also helps. You can teach Scout to back up. Teaching to pivot on a small stool or heavy phone book also helps to give them awareness of their bodies. You can also teach them to do it with their back paws also or just teach them to walk up a few steps backwards. This type of training stimulates their minds but still tires them out.

You may also want to limit the rough play with the children. Have the children do some of the training with you right there. Always make it fun, the dog should think that training is just a game. If the children run, wave their arms, play rough with Scout then Scout doesn't know when it is okay and when it is not so he does it all the time.

And don't forget that you can use management tools also. X-pen and crates can be used when you are home just so he isn't always underfoot. A little down time won't hurt him.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

ShutterbugMom said:


> Scout has overall improved in his behavior since we got him. He is very good with commands and tricks. He comes when called and is good with sit, stay, leave it, etc.
> 
> However, the rest of his behavior is frustrating. He continually jumps on us and runs around knocking things over. If I even go to the garage for 20 seconds to take out some recycling he practically bowls me over when I come in. We have tried *everything* to get him to not jump and the ONLY thing that works is to grab his collar and physically prevent him from doing it. Obviously, if your hands are full, you cannot do this.
> 
> *He also knocks over my 5 year old (he only weighs 40 lbs and Scout weighs about 70 lbs). He jumps all over my 100 lb 10 year old and tries to play with him like he is another dog. He has smashed into my knees repeatedly and finally, he hit me so hard* I think something has torn or been extremely stretched as my knee is very swollen and painful and it hurts to walk. As you can see, I just cannot live with this, but I am at a loss as to how to get him to calm down. I was taking him for long walks until he did this to my knee, so now he has to wait until my 10 year old gets home from school. He doesn't want to play in the yard alone. Honestly, if he had his choice he would want to sit on my lap all day or have me play with him all day. This can't happen, although I try to give him plenty of attention throughout the day between chores / work (I am a work at home mom.) His rough behavior makes me NOT want to play with him however. Any suggestions?


We call that "bulldozing" at my house :doh: and my Hank is terrible about it. One day I was blowing bubbles in the driveway with my granddaughter, 70 lb. Hank came running up and repelled off me knocking me to the ground trying to catch a bubble. This 59 y.o. body doesn't appreciate that abuse!

Granddaughter has learned to hug the wall when she hears him coming and not to walk up/down the center of the stairs. 

I wish I could offer something other that sympathy.


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

We use every mind tiring idea we can think of to tire out Maizie. I feed at least half her meals in a Kong so she has to work to get it out. Some mornings I feed part of her breakfast kibble to her in two Nina Ottosson puzzles, the Brick and the Casino. I hide small treats in some boxes or containers like cars oars boxes and plastic containers or even around on steps, etc and we play find it. We teach tricks, go through commands, etc. these things really do use up some of her energy I have been using some Bil-Jac frozen food as treats so I can feel a little better about so many food rewards. I just figure it as part of her daily food intake.


----------



## Mom of Maizie (Nov 11, 2011)

Whoops! I should proofread better... Not car oar boxes, but card board boxes!!!!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

I have a constant battle over space issues with my 3, especially 2 of them. If they want to go out they are known for plowing through anything and anyone to get to the door, then they all jump on the door and each other to be the first one out.
I forget where now, but I read about teaching them that only one of you can occupy a space. When they act so ridiculous (and of course they egg each other on) I take the space by the door and if a dog approaches MY space I simply walk into them and force them to back up into their own space. It is a constant battle but we have managed to go from 3 dogs jumping and pawing at the door to be the first one out to me standing at the door silently waiting for them to back off and sit quietly and wait. If I am constant in my training they will actually sit and wait for an OK. It would be much easier if it were one dog because they all wait for the other to break and I think they know there is power in numbers, but no matter how much power they have they still cannot open the door without my help.
Basically the same thing happens when they want back in, I open the main door and they jump and pounce on the storm door like a pack of wolves, so I stand and look at them patiently and suddenly they "get" it and all 3 butts hit the ground. So they know what I want, it is just a work in progress.

Sometimes they charge through the house so rough, I have been known to walk into them and back them all the way to the other end of the house trying to instill in their heads that all of the space does not belong to them. They do show more respect after that has been pointed out. It does take time and reminding.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

" We teach tricks, go through commands, etc. these things really do use up some of her energy I have been using some Bil-Jac frozen food as treats so I can feel a little better about so many food rewards. I just figure it as part of her daily food "

For training in home and low distraction areas I use the dogs meals. This way I am regulating the amount of daily food intake and don't have to worry so much about over feeding.
For training outside the home in high distraction areas such as obedience classes, at the mall, school yard etc I then would use really high value treats. When I plan these I then adjust the meals the dog will have at home.

Besides food as the reward I use praise, toys and games.  Using the toys and games can bring a dogs excitement level up really high so I usually don't bring them into the mix until I think the dog has a solid grasp of the behavior I want.


----------



## Kaia's mom (Dec 16, 2011)

I have a 6 month old pup and I completely understand the frustration! It seems like there is always something to work on with Kaia. One thing that has helped settle her craziness in the house is to keep her tired! It sounds like walks are difficult right now with your knee  Any other pups around that he could have over to play? We do this with Kaia a couple of times a week - she loves it, good socialization and she is tired out afterwards. When she does get too rambunctious with my 3 kids - or with us, she needs to have a time out in the kitchen, which we have gated off. She has plenty of toys in there and it seems to work. A half an hour time out usually means she comes back in to the rest of house a (slightly!) more calm pup.

I completely relate to your description of Scout wanting to be with you every minute - Kaia is the same. Follows me everywhere and those brown eyes can really fire up the guilt! But, like you, I know she gets plenty of attention and stimulation. And she needs to learn that it's ok to be by herself sometimes! And the timeouts mean that she needs to find some ways to keep herself busy. I used to do the same with my kids before they were in school but after they outgrew napping - they had a quiet time in the afternoon where they had to play quietly for an hour. Good for everybody  Good luck!


----------



## crazy daisy (Jul 3, 2011)

sometimes long walks isn't quite enough.... sometimes they'll outgrow it (mine did) or he needs an avenue to really release that energy. If he likes to retrieve... play fetch.

if your yard isn't big enough.... dog park... should be able to release his energy sprinting around like a mad dog... people are quite impressed with my crazy daisy's speed in the park..


----------

